
Ask HN: Should I become a DNS registrar? - LinuxBender
I want to update the root servers for my few dozen hobby domains and I can see running a registrar as a hobby.  The requirements look rather easy to meet. [1]  I sit through audits all the time.  Not sure if I really still have to run a Whois server, since that is going away.<p>I can not find an existing registrar that meets my requirements:<p>- No web UI, just an API<p>- Easily define apex nameserver records in API<p>- Drop domains no longer in use via API<p>Has anyone else tried to create a registrar and what technical or bureaucratic challenges did you run in to?<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.verisign.com&#x2F;en_US&#x2F;channel-resources&#x2F;become-a-registrar&#x2F;verisign-domain-registrar&#x2F;index.xhtml
======
jaxtellerSoA
I think you are vastly underestimating what it takes to become a registrar,
specifically requirement #1 from your link "ICANN Accreditation". Take a look
at points 24 and onward for yourself.

[https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/application-2012-02-25...](https://www.icann.org/resources/pages/application-2012-02-25-en)

Additionally there are fees associated with being ICANN accredited. The
application fee alone is $3,500, on top of that you have to pay a yearly
$4,000 accreditation fee.

I seriously doubt you would even get approved if the required business plan
you provide them is "Hey, this is my side hobby/gig".

~~~
LinuxBender
I am ok with the fees. I suppose I could create a business model and even use
a funding site to get more interest. Perhaps there are a handful of other
hobbyists that could benefit as well.

I agree this is non trivial. That said, I have done crazier things on a whim
with some level of success.

~~~
1996
Tell us more! I love crazy stories!

------
type0
> No web UI, just an API

I'm not sure there's is a market for it unless you have a bunch of other dev
related services that you'll provide and also are willing to spend a lot on
promo campaigns besides the ICANN accreditation fees.

~~~
gus_massa
Perhaps "All the options of the UI are available in the API and more!" is a
better selling point.

Disclaimer: I like UI. I use TortoiseGit 99% of the time and I use the CLI for
scripting and weird cases.

------
ohiovr
I had no idea this was possible. I would like to see what people have to say
about it.

